# XM Reception worse since merger???



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

I have noticed that shortly after the merger of XM and Sirius that my XM reception has gotten much worse. Is anybody else experiencing the same?

For a few years my parents have had Sirius and I have had XM. One of the differences I noticed was that my parents would lose a signal all of the time. They would lose it going next to a tree or even under a small overpass. I would seldom if ever lose a signal on my XM. I would still be able to get a signal in small tunnels and parking structures. I just attributed this to their setup or their particular receiver. 

Now that Sirius took over XM and the XM channels I used to listen to are no more, these new Sirius stations now do the same on my receiver as well (losing signals all of the time). The only thing I could think of is that Sirius signal is the issue.

To test it out. When I put my MyFi in the dock in my house, with the antenna is the same location, I now get 3 bars instead of the 5 I used to get with XM. There is no place I can put the antenna to get 5 bars now.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

I have noticed this as well. I will loose signal going under overpasses and in some downtown area's that did not happen before the merger. I figured it was something up with my radio.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

It's possible that some of the XM and/or Sirius terrestrial repeaters in your area have been shut down. This was announced as a cost-cutting move.

The signals directly from the satellites have not changed. I live in the middle of the country (Wisconsin) and the signal strength from both satellites has remained the same. (I have a couple Delphi radios which permit placing them in "test" mode to actually see the strength, bit errors, etc. from each satellite)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I concur. We have a terrestrial transmitter in Little Rock, but out in the country, I have rock solid satellite reception on XM, even in the mountains where I would swear the 500' bluff I was driving next to would be blocking the satellite. The only place I lose signal is driving through a tunnel on Interstate 540, or pulling under a hotel or hospitals metal roof over their customer/patient drop off's. I have my antenna center mounted on the roof of my Dodge Sprinter. Its the stock one inch square mag mount antenna that came with my audiovox receiver.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

They seem to have turned on a repeater in my area. For the first time ever this week, I've begun to receive Sirius reception in my car with the garage door closed.

I practically quit using my Sirius tuner, the reception was getting so bad in the LA area, but it's been working pretty good lately!


----------



## Zeke99 (Jan 12, 2010)

Driving in coastal SoCal I've had several times since November when my Inno receiver has had reception dropouts and the dropouts seem to be regular in location. This has never happened before, and I've had this radio since 2005. The number of reception bars has dropped and I get little or no reception when in my garage (receiver out in the open) but I used to get consistent reception. The radio works fine as always in the home and office. I hope the reception improves sometime soon...


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

I have an XM home unit. My windows do not face SW and during the winter its almost impossible to get a steady signal. During the summer I can keep the windows open and place the antenna on the window ledge and have no problems. This winter has been exceptionally bad for reception though.


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

Reception in my p/u truck has gone south since early last year. Loss of signal or none at all while driving which were NEVER an issue till after the merger.


----------



## gfcninerfan (Sep 14, 2007)

I lose reception on my Sirius radio everyday. The problem starts a little earlier each day and lasts for a hour or two. Is this a natural problem? I have my standard antenna pointed NW (live in Northwest Ohio). The problem is really starting to tick me off. I'm thinking of switching to an Internet radio. Does anyone know if Sirius charges you a fee for the internet radio, like they do for the regular radios? If not, then I will be switching over to the Internet radio connection soon.


----------

